# 12 Gauge Nobel Hulls



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with reloading this brand of hull. I am attempting to reload them and having a problem seating the primer to a tight fit. Are these hulls unable to be reloaded or is there a trick to reloading them. I use a MEC 65o progressive reloader and the hulls are 2 3/4". Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## grnhd (Jun 21, 2003)

I think that Noble hulls are European,more specifically a cheddite.If you are using a standard american primer such as a W209 they are to small and will just pop out.You need a european primer such as a cheddite.


----------

